# oddballs



## Hareball

enjoy!

3 black arowana
1 silver arowana
2 clown knife
7 wide bar dat
3 silver dat
3 koi
2 fei feng
2 motoro sting ray
2 m&f 7 bar frontosa
2 female zaire frontosa
3 Cichla temensis
1 F0 Cichla monoculus
2 F0 discus (just fishsitting)
1 yellow hook silver dollar


----------



## NegativeCamber

beautiful tank & fish!!


----------



## Ccoralli

great looking tank, beautiful pics


----------



## NIKE

wow! you always have some of the coolest set ups dude







how long did it take that yellow hook silver dollar, to get that big?


----------



## jan

Wow...that is one impressive collection of fish









I would love to see feedingtime in that tank


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Amazing collection in that tank! Simply awesome!


----------



## Hareball

thanks









the silver dollar came in 2 years ago and was around 3" back then.


----------



## traumatic

that tank looks so cool w/ all those smaller fish in it. nice combo w/ the koi, dats, discus etc..


----------



## acestro

Very cool, hopefully it wont get too crazy as some of the monsters get some size! What a collection!


----------



## Roger

God damn, thats a f*cking amazing tank (almost forgot hot to spell amazing)


----------



## C.D.

I wnat an aro so bad. but i lack the funds. Great tank/fish

mmmm....heineken....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

C.D. said:


> I wnat an aro so bad. but i lack the funds. Great tank/fish
> 
> mmmm....heineken....:nod:
> [snapback]897144[/snapback]​


So do I but I lack the tank space


----------



## ctarry

what a great collection you have there

the tank looks nice and busy


----------



## Hareball

thanks!

soon the arowanas, clown knifes and rays will be going in a 10'x3'x18" fiberglass tank.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Sweet tank and fish, good plan on moving the larger fish to a bigger tank.


----------



## compton ass steve

very interesting combination of fish, nice job


----------



## Fresh2salt

awesome set up


----------



## Hareball

thanks!

a few more


----------



## labeo

How can you keep coldwater koi with tropical fish?


----------



## Hareball

labeo said:


> How can you keep coldwater koi with tropical fish?
> [snapback]898152[/snapback]​


koi are not really coldwater fish. they live in a wide variety of water temps all over the world.


----------



## Handikapped

that is amazing i dont even wanna think what the price tag on all that stuff adds up too but stunning setup


----------



## grinders

i like your fronts. very nice assortment.


----------



## Hareball

thanks









I don't want to think about the prices either :laugh:


----------



## janus

I like your Arowana`s most!

Pretty impressive tank!


----------



## Hareball

thanks!

here are the new barbs.
4- 8" golds


----------



## marky

nice tank


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

great shots...


----------



## Methuzela

Amazing collection and tank! How many gallons?


----------



## Hareball

thanks









the tank is 8'x2'x2' 240g


----------



## ctarry

labeo said:


> How can you keep coldwater koi with tropical fish?
> [snapback]898152[/snapback]​


one of the main countries that breeds high quality koi is isreal, and the water temperature in the ponds/lakes are in the mid-high 20's. like goldfish, koi can be kept in warmer waters, and it does speed up their growth, but goldfish do have a slightly shorter lifespen if kept in the high 20's


----------



## thePACK

what do you feed the community?very nice


----------



## Gordeez

:laugh: Damn...thats a LFS rolled into one Tank!


----------



## Hareball

thePACK said:


> what do you feed the community?very nice
> [snapback]909661[/snapback]​


thanks








I start off with a handful of goldfish pellets, then a handful of 3 diffrent types of flakes, then I sit there and throw krill in for about 15 minutes, then I cut up a filet of sea bass and toss that in and finally a handful of blackworms.



Gordeez said:


> :laugh: Damn...thats a LFS rolled into one Tank!
> [snapback]910099[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly

damn how big are those discus...and are they hard to care for...like water conditions and stuff...looking good thats a dream tank


----------



## Hareball

thanks! the discus are about 7"-8".

they are very delicate. these 2 only had a short stay in the tank. they did ok but could have done much better in a less stressful tank.


----------



## K fizzly

damn nice...iw as thinking abotu getting some but ppl said the water has to be just about perfect all the time


----------



## OtheG

those pics make me laugh, crazy


----------



## Novato

Very nice collection!


----------



## labeo

Awsome tanks m8 love the new barbs







whats the full name for them? and is that a Flagtail procodilus sp in their?


----------



## Hareball

thanks









i'm not sure of the species name for the barbs.
the prochs were voted out of the tank. something chased my last 2 out of the tank


----------



## Guest

Amazing set-up! I thought fronts were African lake cichlids?

--Dan


----------



## Marcel_h

very nice tank and fish!


----------



## Hareball

thanks











DannyBoy17 said:


> Amazing set-up! I thought fronts were African lake cichlids?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]925627[/snapback]​


they are. i'm just bending the rules :laugh:


----------



## sasquach

wierd fish loving the beer bottle


----------



## xoshagsox

What do you use for filtration. The tank looks amazing.


----------



## Fomoris

Your tank is awesome !!!


----------



## Guest

Wow this thread has been bouncing around a long time. Great aquarium.

Hareball, I was wondering what your water parameters are. I see you have both African and South American cichlids living together.


----------



## Genin

my gf owns frontosas. she would love your tank.


----------



## we have sound

Roger said:


> God damn, thats a f*cking amazing tank (almost forgot hot to spell amazing)
> [snapback]897118[/snapback]​


but you forgot how to spell "how" instead









great tank


----------

